# SWF single head, how to adjust presser foot height



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

SWF 1501C has one presser foot higher than all the others. Does anyone have the instructions on adjusting the height for that?

TIA


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

VIDEO On setting the pressure foot on your Embroidery Machine | Standard Machine Support


----------

